# Laptop in Abu Dhabi



## emnrich (Aug 14, 2007)

I am leaving in 5 days for Abu Dhabi. I need a laptop. Should I buy here in the US or wait until I am over in UAE?


----------



## robertali (Nov 13, 2007)

emnrich said:


> I am leaving in 5 days for Abu Dhabi. I need a laptop. Should I buy here in the US or wait until I am over in UAE?


i personaly need a laptop to buy for use.agently


----------

